# Let's Dance 2023



## Cherubini (2 Jan. 2023)

Vom „König des Internets“ über einen GZSZ-Star bis hin zu einem Profikoch – RTL hat die ersten „Let’s Dance“-Stars der 16. Staffel bekanntgegeben.
14 Promis wollen ab dem 17. Februar 2023 um den „Dancing Star“-Titel kämpfen. Bisher stehen folgende Stars fest:

Chryssanthi Kavazi, Schauspielerin
Sally Özcan, Influencerin und Model
Julia Beautx, Schauspielerin, YouTuberin und Moderatorin
Alex Mariah Peter, Model
Sharon Battiste, Schauspielerin und Ex-Bachelorette
Knossi, YouTube- und Twitch-Star
Timon Krause, Mentalist und Autor
Philipp Boy, Ex-Profi-Kunstturner
Younes Zarou, Creative Content Creator
Ali Güngörmüş, Sternekoch
Michael “Mimi” Kraus, Handballspieler
Abdelkarim, Comedian

Quelle: RTL


----------



## dante_23 (2 Jan. 2023)

eine julia beautx kann ich mir im playboy vorstellen


----------



## Doro01 (2 Jan. 2023)

Danke für die Info, wenn es dabei bleibt werde ich mir die Staffel zum ersten mal nicht ansehen.


----------



## SteveJ (2 Jan. 2023)

Laut Bild sind auch Boris Beckers Tochter *Anna Ermakowa* und die Ex-Frau von Vitali Klitschko, *Natalia Yegorova*, dabei.

Ich kenne inkl. der genannten Damen nur etwa die Hälfte der Teilnehmer..


----------



## dante_23 (3 Jan. 2023)

ein insgesamt eher unspektakulärer cast......


----------



## JackEJ (3 Jan. 2023)

dante_23 schrieb:


> eine julia beautx kann ich mir im playboy vorstellen



Mir war die bisher völlig unbekannt, aber Google sagt mir: Sehr süß, würde ich sehr gerne sehen. Leider hat sie das gleich im zweiten von mir angeklickten Link völlig ausgeschlossen.
Chryssanthi und Sally dürften auch gerne, hielte ich aber auch für unwahrscheinlich. Vielleicht Sharon Battistte, die wäre auch okay. Wahrscheinlich kriegen wir am Ende die Ermakova 🙄


----------



## TNT (3 Jan. 2023)

Wenn die Tänzer und Tänzerinnen bekannter als die "Promis" sind...


----------

